# 2006 X-Trail STT*



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's a look at the new Indonesian X-Trail STT model:








Does anyone here know how much would it cost to ship the fender flares to USA?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

BTW looks like Nissan Indonesia is cloning Jalal's X. :jump:


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

those flares look sweet i want lol


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Want those flares....!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Terranismo said:


> BTW looks like Nissan Indonesia is cloning Jalal's X. :jump:


Maybe  But it is more likely they're cloning the MKII (Series II) of the Australian X-Trail version which has been here since late 2003 (minus the flares)

Nissan seem to be good at this, add one more accessory and market it as a new version exy. hehehe Wonder how much extra they gonna charge for this "option"

If I follow Nissan's strategy, my exy would probably be Version STTTTTTTTTT and valid until the year 2020. hehehe


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

http://www.4x4x4.com/accessories/xtrail_accessories_fenderflares.htm

Go here. They have lots of stuff for the x trail.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ERBell said:


> http://www.4x4x4.com/accessories/xtrail_accessories_fenderflares.htm
> 
> Go here. They have lots of stuff for the x trail.


Thanks, I've been there before, but I don't like the double mouldings on the doors and the fender flares trailing edges.


----------



## LimLim (Jun 4, 2005)

*Interior is still MK1 version.*

Yes the exterior looks good, but I don't understand why the interior is still MK1 version.


----------

